# Longnose Gar



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

finished this longnose gar today


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Years ago fish taxidermy went for $1.00 an inch. How much more has that escalated in this day and age?


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

frenchriver1 said:


> Years ago fish taxidermy went for $1.00 an inch. How much more has that escalated in this day and age?


Anywhere north of ~$8.00 an inch


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Ya defiantly get what ya pay for that's for sure


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Sweet dino pike mount. I like that a lot, well done.


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

357Maximum said:


> Sweet dino pike mount. I like that a lot, well done.


Thanks!


----------

